# Still Confused!!! Help



## USAF_GTO13 (Jan 18, 2007)

forgive my newbness...I didn't see this covered in a previous thread. alright I keep researching wheels and what I can fit and how. My front fenders are already rolled BUT I do not understand how everyones tires do not rub when they turn??? like powering threw a rough or uphill turn??? I want 18x8's on my car but still be able to drive it like I stole it...any info or a point to a thread already covering this greatly appriciated. Thanks


----------

